# Devils lake 7/19



## tmonster (Jan 27, 2005)

nobody posts fishing reports on this site for some reason, so i'm taking the flag. The fishing is still HOT! Went out again last night and caught 23 eyes. That brings the july total up to 111 walleyes on 5 trips. Crawlers seem to be hotter than leeches right now, but i think its just because the leeches as of recently have sucked everywhere. Even with this warm weather they seem to be pretty shallow. The small ones seem to thump your bait and the larger seem to suck it in. Good luck


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

Amen brother! The fishing is as good as gets Thanks for the crawler tip I thought that they were leaning that way last week

By the way
Quemadmodum gladius neminem occidit, occidentis telum est

:beer:


----------



## jeff w (Jul 17, 2005)

tmonster,
appricate the fishing report I will be at devils lake friday july 29
I wanted to know if you were fishing from a boat or from shore 
The weather forcast called for storms much water?
any advice for shore fishing?
thanks


----------

